# Help with curtains



## Concordseeker (Aug 5, 2007)

What about some type of floral or stripe that has the green and the burgundy in them?


----------



## BobSmith (Sep 28, 2007)

If you need curtains or furniture covers this is the site to go to! they helped me so much when i redecorated! can't thank them enough. they organise home visits for measurements all for free, with a free quote and fitting! it's incredible!

www.squidoo.com/made2measurecurtains

Get a free measurement and quote! it's an eye opener just to see how low the prices are compared to high street prices!


----------

